# Dormroom Decor Help



## titus88 (Mar 27, 2020)

Do you think adding some curtains would make the window area look better in my dorm room? 

Here are some pictures of what it currently looks like.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Everyone I know has been kicked out of school for Covid-19. Yours hasn't yet?


----------



## titus88 (Mar 27, 2020)

It's actually not a college dorm room, but a military dorm room.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

titus88 said:


> It's actually not a college dorm room, but a military dorm room.



Really?? You need to think about being less beautiful. This is a prelude to the military, not weekend bible school! 

Sorry if this seems rude, but I am a veteran and beautiful is not what you get.


----------



## titus88 (Mar 27, 2020)

I think you're being a little ridiculous there, no offense. 

Just because I'm in the military, doesn't mean I can't decorate my dorm room lol.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m just pointing out a “MINOR” item. If this bothers you, you will have a hard road to hoe. 

Toughen up. You’re wanting to be a defender of the United States. 

I’ve seen many that join but can’t handle it. Then get out. Mostly as a contientous objector. 

Don’t be that person.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

I take offense to the ridiculous part!!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Drapery might indeed help the ambiance, but you are essentially a tenant (albeit under unique conditions) and may well be limited in what you can do to your temporary home. Drapery usually requires drilling holes for the rod and I highly doubt you would be allowed to do that. You could possibly use a tension rod fit inside the recess but I don't think that is what you are going for.
I have had good luck with 3M Command Strips (as did our daughter in university dorm) but I'm not sure they have anything that would accommodate a rod.


----------



## Nicole_hh (9 mo ago)

titus88 said:


> Do you think adding some curtains would make the window area look better in my dorm room?
> 
> Here are some pictures of what it currently looks like.


you can add candles, photos, and plants! a lot of plants!
Check Pinterest ideas or dorm room decor blogs in the internet


----------

